# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Необходимый минимум одежды для мужчин.

## Irina

*Эксперт по стилю Лилиана Модильяни рассказывает, какой минимум одежды тебе необходим для того, чтобы всегда выглядеть хорошо.*

Стиль casual довольно прост, удобен и актуален для повседневной жизни. У каждого человека в гардеробе есть вещи, которые соответствуют этому стилю. Так что составить свой образ в стиле сasual можно легко и просто! Стиль сasual - это, прежде всего, комфортные и удобные вещи, мягкие приятные телу ткани, удобная обувь и простые фасоны. Так что при выборе одежды следует обращать внимание именно на эти критерии.

Специально для читателей MHealth.ru я составила необходимый минимум вещей, при помощи которых ты всегда сможешь составить свой индивидуальный стиль сasual.

Конечно, же вещь так называемой первой необходимости – это джинсы! Они могут быть любого цвета и практически любого фасона, они должны достаточно свободно сидеть по фигуре, и давать вам ощущение комфорта. Актуальные на сегодняшний день модели джинсов: галифе, узкие и зауженные джинсы, джинсы с протертостями, джинсы в морском стиле, комбинезоны и конечно, классика. Так же просто не обойтись без 2-3 хлопковых футболок. Это могут быть как обычные футболки, так и футболки – поло. Ворот у футболок может быть всевозможным: круглый, V- образный, квадратный либо овальный. Актуальный цвет этого сезона все оттенки бежевого (от молочного до терракотового).

Вечером или в пасмурную погоду тебя согреет уютный, мягкий кардиган, который можно одеть сверху на футболку. Главное чтобы цвет кардигана и цвет футболки сочетались друг с другом. Можешь создать себе очень стильный образ, выбирая контрастные цвета, например: синий в сочетании с красным, зеленый с фиолетовым, голубой с розовым, желтый с фиолетовым.

На холодное время года в твоем гардеробе нужно выделить место для куртки, зимой это может быть пуховик, осенью и весной ветровка. Достаточно простого фасона, теплая и практичная куртка не раз выручит тебя в непогоду.
Ну и конечно обувь! Обувь заслуживает особого внимания, так как обувь может даже самый невзрачный внешний вид сделать ярким и стильным. Обувь в стиле casual – это, прежде всего, удобная обувь! Она не должна создавать дискомфорта при ходьбе, не должна быть тесной и должна обязательно быть по размеру. Это могут быть как удобные ботинки зимой и осенью, так и мокасины или сандалии летом.

 Какого цвета будет твоя обувь выбирать тебе. Цветовая гамма варьируется от черного до белого, включая бежевый, коричневый, серый. Материал в первую очередь должен быть комфортным: натуральные материалы (кожа, текстиль, замша). Главное правило в выборе фасона обуви – удобство. Мокасины, кеды, кроссовки, сандалии, органично впишутся в твой гардероб. Из аксессуаров, которые помогут сделать ваш образ более стильным можно выбрать шарф, а в теплые деньки станет интересным акцентом, помогающим завершить твой образ. Возможные варианты аксессуаров: браслеты, стильные часы, украшения на шею в виде цепочки, нитка бус, медальон. Так же отлично дополнят твой look кепки, бейсболки, шапки (различных вязок, орнаментов и расцветок).

----------


## Sanych

Главное трусы на забыть одеть. Ато будет максимум без минимума

----------


## Carlen

Несмотря на кризис, и даже скорее благодаря ему, дизайнеры мужской одежды вернулись к простым, практичным и сдержанным формам пальто, безусловно, в новом современном прочтении этой темы. Классический стиль в мужской моде ярче и выигрышней всего представлен в коллекциях разнообразных по конструкции и силуэту пальто. Безупречная линия плеча, четко очерченные силуэты, сложный, приглушенный цвет изделий – все это указывает «взросление» мужской моды в целом. Гамма серых оттенков от насыщенного-угольных до светло-пыльных позволяет перенести акцепт на сочетание гладких и ворсовых фактур тканей, а также на игру с мелкими деталями (необычной формы воротника и манжет), контрастной окантовкой. Монохромное цветовое решение, когда все элементы от шейного платка до верхней одежды выполнены в тон, отводится яркой ягодной палитре. Точно также, на тождестве или нюансе, построена игра с масштабом клетки и полосы в рамках одного костюма.
Сохраняя разнообразие в деталях и текстурах, мода сегодня отдает предпочтение укороченным пальто до колена и выше, которые отчетливо подчеркивают динамичность жизни. Удобное, практичное, повседневное двубортное пальто характеризует состоятельность и уверенность мужчины в завтрашнем дне. Оптические эффекты, имитация многослойности в традиционном решении мужского пальто относятся к современной интерпретации классических линий.
Модные пальто могут быть лаконично строгими, авангардными или спортивными – но всегда практичными и многофункциональными.

----------

